# Clomid and implantation



## wilt1806 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi

I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks exactly on Monday which the specialist felt was probably just a 'simple' failed implantation. Prior to this I had been due to start with Clomid this next cycle as I have PCOD, APS and SLE (and a few other things that are less exciting).

My question - on Tuesday night when they confirmed complete miscarriage my specialist said we could still go ahead and use the Clomid this cycle but am not quite sure on the following:
a) could Clomid help with implantation or merely stimulation of ovulation?
b) do I count Tuesday as the full day of bleeding with miscarriage as CD1 like with normal period?

Will make my mind up on whether really want to add more hormonal chaos into my body at this time but would appreciate thoughts on the above.

Thank you.
Louise

PS This was m/c 6, but previous ones were a while ago before was diagnosed with APS and the PCOD got bad


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Clomid only hepls with stimulation not implantation. Re: what day of cycle, I would not advise going ahead with treatment as it is important to let your body settle down for a couple of months to ensure all pregnancy hormone out before trying to get pregnant again as going ahead too quickly can increase your chances of another misc.

Ruth


----------



## wilt1806 (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you so much for that Ruth - was what I was thinking but was getting confused from the lack of information being provided to me here in Spain. (I live in Madrid).

Will just let mother nature do her work and then worry about it all in a few months time.

Great to have you there to help.
Louise


----------

